# All this talk of pedigree cats...



## Nudibranch (9 November 2020)

Does anyone know whether Birmans are suited to being allowed outdoors? I've read conflicting information.

It's all the fault of the ragdolls...my sister has one and he is gorgeous but our house isn't suited to being cat secure what with lots of doors, a collie and a 4 year old child. When our moggy eventually goes I would really like a Birman, on the basis it could go outside when it wanted to. We are very rural, no traffic, but obviously there are foxes, badgers, etc! Thoughts?


----------



## Meowy Catkin (9 November 2020)

I have known outdoor, rural Birmans.


----------



## Shady (10 November 2020)

Iv'e had 3 Birmans and all went outside. The boy did roam a bit further than I would have liked but the 2 girls stayed close to home.
They are ( or were ) smart cats and their fur is different to a Persian  for example. so they don't really get  matted and actually don't need grooming that much compared to other fluffters.
They are a lovely, lovely breed to own Nudi . Choose your breeder well as , like any pure breed there are a few health issues.


----------



## sbloom (10 November 2020)

British Short Hairs aren't supposed to do well outside, to be fair mine aren't/weren't well bred (I rehomed them) but he was a brilliant hunter and lived outside half the time, and his sister loves being outside, even though she's very timid.  Both have disappeared, him for 5 days, her for 1 day, and come back unscathed.  You couldn't say the same about me


----------



## ihatework (10 November 2020)

Birman are beautiful, I quite fancy one, one day.

I suppose it’s like any cat/even any animal, they are all different. 

One thing I know for sure is I couldn’t ever not give a cat the option to go outside.

Most of my life I’ve had moggies, recent convert to Burmese. The first I had was an out & out Hunter, would go miles and catch all sorts from a young age. The current one is more of a home bird, likes mousing within a small radius but is more of a part time hobby hunter around her heat seeking, indoor tendencies 😁


----------



## Shady (10 November 2020)

sbloom said:



			British Short Hairs aren't supposed to do well outside, to be fair mine aren't/weren't well bred (I rehomed them) but he was a brilliant hunter and lived outside half the time, and his sister loves being outside, even though she's very timid.  Both have disappeared, him for 5 days, her for 1 day, and come back unscathed.  You couldn't say the same about me 

Click to expand...

It's interesting about British Shorthairs as they originated from a farm cat and are actually pretty hardcore.
Iv'e had 2 and both went out. One was a serious hunter and loved being outside and the other 20 years later was more typical as to how we now see them. Fat and lazy !


----------



## Nudibranch (10 November 2020)

Well thanks all, that's good to know! Hopefully we can add a Birman to the menagerie then...


----------



## Bernster (11 November 2020)

Just googled, gorgeous cat !


----------



## sbloom (11 November 2020)

Shady said:



			It's interesting about British Shorthairs as they originated from a farm cat and are actually pretty hardcore.
Iv'e had 2 and both went out. One was a serious hunter and loved being outside and the other 20 years later was more typical as to how we now see them. Fat and lazy !
		
Click to expand...

Most people I know with them don't let them out, including the breeder.  Mine is pretty dappy I have to say, even he wasn't as bright as a moggy.  At least he could operate the cat flap though, she has to stay in in the winter, she's too scared to come and bash on a window or shout, she hides and waits for us to go find her!


----------



## Kay Burton (16 November 2020)

sbloom said:



			Most people I know with them don't let them out, including the breeder.  Mine is pretty dappy I have to say, even he wasn't as bright as a moggy.  At least he could operate the cat flap though, she has to stay in in the winter, she's too scared to come and bash on a window or shout, she hides and waits for us to go find her!
		
Click to expand...

My British cat is quite lazy. Doesn't play very much. All her activity is in the demand to be stroked, to shake her fur coat. She then begins to stomp, purr, and makes funny sounds.


----------



## sbloom (16 November 2020)

Kay Burton said:



			My British cat is quite lazy. Doesn't play very much. All her activity is in the demand to be stroked, to shake her fur coat. She then begins to stomp, purr, and makes funny sounds.
		
Click to expand...

Mine loves to be outside and they both play quite a lot, but, as I say, not well bred!  She does demand to be stroked, but on her terms 100%.  If the timing is wrong we're dismissed as "dirty smelly humans" and she has to wash immediately.  On the flip side she likes to be stroked quite violently, squished, scratched, brushed, all of it vigorously!  Odd little cat but I adore her!


----------



## godas287 (24 December 2020)

I would like to have a Birman one day, they are really beautiful.
Appvalley TutuApp Tweakbox


----------

